# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات طلبات : طلب مساعدة الله يجازيكم

## Msikat

*ممكن تحديث جديد لي
 Revolution Class 1000 MINI
 جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## Tarsq2030

وجهاز سبايدر ظ£ظ*ظ*ظ*

----------

